

Learn sorting algorithm with dancing - mavci
http://blog.burakkutbay.com/siralama-algoritmalarini-dans-ederek-ogrenin.html/

======
mertaydin
Ooohh weird and excellent, they are dancing to teach sorting algorithm. :)

------
halR
It's very enjoyable.

